# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #227 (09/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (31. Juli 2019)

Einen schönen guten Tag, meine leiben Damen und Herren, Enthusiasten, Schrauber und Technikbegeisterte!

Ein weiterer heißer und verschwitzter Monat in diesem Jahrhundert Sommer ist vergangen und ein weiteres Mal erblick der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 09/2019 das Licht der Welt! 

Wie immer gibt es ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 07. August 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 02. August, Ausgabe 227 in seinen/ihren digitalen Händen halten. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine schon deswegen (und natürlich wegen den Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Ramius (1. August 2019)

Leider nur 4 Ryzen-Mainboards im Test. Wieso nicht 14 oder mehr?
Die Grafikkartentests könnt ihr euch sparen. In der aktuellen Form sind die vor allem für die Mülltonne. 
Ich will keine endlosen Diagramme aus denen ich mir auch noch selbst die Ergebnisse ermitteln muss. Ich erwarte TEXT zu den Tests.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2019)

Vier Ryzen-Mainboards weil zwei weitere vom Test zurückgezogen wurden und weil wir nicht 14 Mainboard-Fachredakteure hatten. Abgesehen davon wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass alle Leute Text so sehr lieben, dass sie eine circa 25 Seiten lange Abhandlung lesen möchten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2019)

Ramius schrieb:


> Die Grafikkartentests könnt ihr euch sparen. In der aktuellen Form sind die vor allem für die Mülltonne.
> Ich will keine endlosen Diagramme aus denen ich mir auch noch selbst die Ergebnisse ermitteln muss. Ich erwarte TEXT zu den Tests.



Bitte erst schauen und erst dann kritisieren – oder fröhlich bemerken, dass da tatsächlich reichlich Text steht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (1. August 2019)

@ Torsten ^^ och nee, ich liebe deine Schreibe 

aber Spaß beiseite- Heft noch nicht da.


----------



## Luiooo (1. August 2019)

Werden auch schon Ergebnisse zum 3800X vorliegen?

Mich interessiert, ob der vielleicht einen höheren Turbo-Takt halten kann als der 3900X - und damit eventuell für Spiele einen Hauch interessanter sein könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. August 2019)

AMD hat leider bis heute keine 3800X-Testmuster verschickt und bei der derzeitigen Marktlage ist es auch schwierig, auf anderem Wege einen zu bekommen.


----------



## Kacha13 (2. August 2019)

Kurze Frage zu dem Biostar Board da ich mich fuer dieses interessiere. Wie sieht es mit RAM Support aus ueber 3200? Dazu stand nichts im Artikel. Prinzipiell scheint es ja solide zu sein.


----------



## kmf (3. August 2019)

... ich hab's ja geahnt, aber so nicht erwartet - wow was ein geiles Heft. GZ^^ an die beteiligten Redakteure 

11 von 12 möglichen Haken bei besonders gefallen, also meinen Geschmacksnerv in Punkto IT-Kost habt ihr voll getroffen diesen Monat. Dabei wars doch zwischenzeitlich so heiß ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. August 2019)

Kacha13 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu dem Biostar Board da ich mich fuer dieses interessiere. Wie sieht es mit RAM Support aus ueber 3200? Dazu stand nichts im Artikel. Prinzipiell scheint es ja solide zu sein.



Entsprechende Einstellmöglichkeiten sind vorhanden, wir haben aber keinen RAM-OC-Test mit jedem Mainboard gemacht. Für den Spätsommer ist ein Special mit mehreren Platinen aus diversen Preisklassen und möglichen OC-Ergebnissen geplant. Da dürfte auch dieses Thema näher behandelt werden.


----------



## Kacha13 (3. August 2019)

Ok, das ist schade, da ihr die einzigen zu sein scheint die dieses Board ueberhaupt derzeit haben. Die Vorgaenger schienen Probleme mit hoeher taktendem RAM gehabt zu haben. Teilweise ging nicht mal 2933 bei Ryzen 2000 Prozessoren.  Da ich 3466 RAM habe, den ich wahrscheinlich auf 3600 laufen lassen kann wuerde ich gerne sicherstellen, dass das Board das mitmacht. Vor allem da es von der Ausstattung ca. beim Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro und ASUS Prime X570-Pro liegt aber 60-70 Euro guenstiger ist. Ich weiss, das ist viel gefragt, aber ist es moeglich 3600 CL 16  RAM einzubauen, XMP Profil und zu schauen ob es ueberhaupt startet? Spaetsommer fuer einen ausfuehrlichen Test ist mir leider etwas zu spaet.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (4. August 2019)

Bei dem Lesen des ersten Teil des Specials zu Ryzen 3000 sind mir die nun farbigen Graphen für die Frametime positiv aufgefallen. Diese tragen zu der Übersichtlichkeit und Vergleichbarkeit bei.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch die neuen Teammitglieder der Redaktion begrüßen.
Der Schriftstil von Herrn Ney und von Herrn Ludewig lässt sich, wie auch die Schreibweise der gesamten Radaktion  sehr gut und flüssig lesen.


----------



## deltoo-3790X (5. August 2019)

Muss mal wieder Sagen, dass eure Artikel wirklich gut geschrieben sind, hut ab an die ganzen Redakteure, die hier gute Arbeit leisten.

Die Praxistests zum Thema Ryzen 3000: AMD vs Intel waren sehr Informativ (Auch wenn ein Upgrade für mich eher in X299 als 2066 Richtung gehen wird, sobald die CPUs etwas billiger werden), 
auch der Gehäuse Test war sehr gut, auch wenn es schade ist, dass kaum noch schöne und praktische Gehäuse mit 5,25 Zoll Schacht verkauft werden und man schräg angeschaut wird, wenn man selbige sogar benutzt .

Was mich nur immer wieder etwas stört ist, dass seitdem die Zeitungen nicht mehr eingeschweißt verschickt werden, ist bei eigentlich jeder Zeitschrift die geliefert wird, mindestens das Backcover verknickt oder gerissen ist aber eher mehrere Seiten, aber das ist ja nicht eure Schuld sondern eher der Post anzukreiden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. August 2019)

Kacha13 schrieb:


> Ok, das ist schade, da ihr die einzigen zu sein scheint die dieses Board ueberhaupt derzeit haben. Die Vorgaenger schienen Probleme mit hoeher taktendem RAM gehabt zu haben. Teilweise ging nicht mal 2933 bei Ryzen 2000 Prozessoren.  Da ich 3466 RAM habe, den ich wahrscheinlich auf 3600 laufen lassen kann wuerde ich gerne sicherstellen, dass das Board das mitmacht. Vor allem da es von der Ausstattung ca. beim Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro und ASUS Prime X570-Pro liegt aber 60-70 Euro guenstiger ist. Ich weiss, das ist viel gefragt, aber ist es moeglich 3600 CL 16  RAM einzubauen, XMP Profil und zu schauen ob es ueberhaupt startet? Spaetsommer fuer einen ausfuehrlichen Test ist mir leider etwas zu spaet.



Sowas in der Art ist möglich 
Ergebnis mit 2× 4000er Corsair Dominator (CL19):
- Einfach nur XMP klappt nicht
- DDR4-3600 händisch bootet entspannt bis Desktop
- DDR4-3800 händisch crasht teilweise während POST
- DDR4-4000 scheitert binnen kürzester Zeit mit Fehlercode "  " (gar nichts angezeigt. Sehr originell. )


----------



## Kacha13 (5. August 2019)

Vielen Dank! Das sieht gar nicht mal so uebel aus und es scheinen auch B-Dies zu sein. Hilft mir auf jeden Fall extrem bei meiner Entscheidung!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. August 2019)

Luiooo schrieb:


> Werden auch schon Ergebnisse zum 3800X vorliegen?
> 
> Mich interessiert, ob der vielleicht einen höheren Turbo-Takt halten kann als der 3900X - und damit eventuell für Spiele einen Hauch interessanter sein könnte.



Seit gestern haben wir einen 3800X - Test incoming


----------



## Rolk (7. August 2019)

Unter der Rubrik Ryzen 3000 RAM-Tuning habe ich Benchmarks mit RAM der die selben Einstellungen wie das Testsystem aufweist vermisst. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe testet ihr Rzyen 3000 mit DDR4 3200 CL16, aber hier ging es erst mit schärferen Einstellungen los. Was man mit langsamerem RAM verliert wäre auch interessant gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. August 2019)

Was beim Ryzen-RAM noch so geht, ist Gegenstand des kommenden Hefts. Wir haben alles an Arbeitszeit in die neuen Prozessoren und Grafikkarten gesteckt, irgendwann ist aber jedes Überstundenkonto und Heft voll. Freu dich einfach auf die nächste Ausgabe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Claus (7. August 2019)

KoteletTor schrieb:


> Bei dem Lesen des ersten Teil des Specials zu Ryzen 3000 sind mir die nun farbigen Graphen für die Frametime positiv aufgefallen. Diese tragen zu der Übersichtlichkeit und Vergleichbarkeit bei.
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch die neuen Teammitglieder der Redaktion begrüßen.
> Der Schriftstil von Herrn Ney und von Herrn Ludwig lässt sich, wie auch die Schreibweise der gesamten Radaktion  sehr gut und flüssig lesen.



Herzlichen Dank @KoteletTor! Ich freue mich sehr über das Lob. Es macht einfach sehr viel Freude, für Euch zu schreiben und ich bemühe mich, Euch bestmöglichst mit Informationen und Artikeln zu versorgen. 

Ich möchte ebenfalls die Gelegenheit nutzen, um mich bei Dir und all unseren Lesern zu bedanken. Ohne Euch würde das hier nicht funktionieren!


----------



## kmf (7. August 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was beim Ryzen-RAM noch so geht, ist Gegenstand des kommenden Hefts ...
> 
> 
> Freu dich einfach auf die nächste Ausgabe.
> ...


 ... und ihr euch auf weitere graue Haare. 

Bin selbst grad am Probieren was geht. Also bisher ist nur der Bios-Resetknopf mein Freund. 

Jetzt könnt ich bissel Knowhow von Stephan u. Co gebrauchen, ich bin was RAM-Anpassungen betrifft, kompletter Noob. Beim 1800er hat mir damals die abgedruckte Tabelle in der Print mit den schärferen RAM-Timings Pate gestanden. Ich hab die 1:1 für meine B-Dies übernommen und das lief anschließend tadellos.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (7. August 2019)

@ PCGH_Claus ich bitte um Entschuldigung für den Tippfehler in Ihrem Namen, ich habe meinen Beitrag entsprechend korrigiert.


----------



## trigger831 (9. August 2019)

Insgesamt eine wirklich gute Ausgabe. Mein Favorit war der Midi-Tower Test. An zweiter Stelle kamen die SSDs.


----------



## garfield36 (10. August 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vier Ryzen-Mainboards weil zwei weitere vom Test zurückgezogen wurden und weil wir nicht 14 Mainboard-Fachredakteure hatten. Abgesehen davon wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass alle Leute Text so sehr lieben, dass sie eine circa 25 Seiten lange Abhandlung lesen möchten.


Aus welchen Gründen wurden denn zwei Mainboards vom Test zurückgezogen?


----------



## Palmdale (10. August 2019)

Ramius schrieb:


> Leider nur 4 Ryzen-Mainboards im Test. Wieso nicht 14 oder mehr?
> Die Grafikkartentests könnt ihr euch sparen. In der aktuellen Form sind die vor allem für die Mülltonne.
> Ich will keine endlosen Diagramme aus denen ich mir auch noch selbst die Ergebnisse ermitteln muss. Ich erwarte TEXT zu den Tests.



Das lässt sich wohl leicht beantworten. Selbst die beinhalteten 4 Boards ließen im Test mehr als durchblicken (S. 25/28), dass es wahre Frustration gewesen sein dürfte, hier ordentlich zu Testen. Was AMD hier zusammen mit den hinterher hechelnden Boardpartnern abgeliefert haben darf man mit Fug und Recht wohl als Chaos bezeichnen. Einige Wochen mehr hätte dem ganzen wesentlich besser gestanden und die weiße Weste der CPUs nicht so unnötig (erneut wie zur 2. Generation) beschmutzt. 

@garfield36
Asus zog das Crosshair VIII Hero und X570 Plus zurück, "... weil die hauseigenen UEFIs mit AGESA 1.0.0.2 nicht den Entwicklungsstand zum Testzeitpunkt wiederspiegeln."

@Ausgabe
Hat mir gut gefallen und ja, ich stimme hier in Bezug zu Navi mit Raff und Torsten überein - nett, dass AMD bissl aufschließt, aber ein nennenswerter Teil der Käuferschicht hat bereits diese Leistung weil es sie schon Jahre gibt - man dümpelt noch immer hinterher und bisher ist nicht zu sehen, dass sich das 2020 ändert. Allerdings leise Kritik von mir zum Streaming-Artikel, denn ich hätt da schon gern gelesen, inwieweit hier 12 Kerne zu 8 die Framedrops und Performance-Verluste minimieren könnten und wie sich Streaming von GPU Codierung zu CPU Kodierung so als Ganzes machen - wen sollte man wie die Arbeit machen lassen 

Fun Fact Frage: gibt es das Wort "buchsieren" (S. 34 unten mittig) tatsächlich? Musste da schmunzeln


----------



## Ion (10. August 2019)

Duden | bugsieren | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft 
Also ganz klarer Tippfehler, der erstmal nicht auffällt.


----------



## garfield36 (11. August 2019)

Na mir ist er schon aufgefallen. Denke soll wohl bugsieren heißen.  Buchsieren dürfte eine Schreibweise aus dem Niederländischen sein, etwa 17. Jahrhundert.  Kann ich aber nicht 100% sagen.


----------



## Lowry (11. August 2019)

Sehr schöne Ausgabe. Was ich mir jetzt noch wünsche, ist ein Test der neuen Navi-Karten im CPU-Limit. 
AMD hat dort unter DX11 ja teilweise massive Probleme. 
Die Werte auf Seite 69 von Crysis 3 machen schonmal Mut, denn dort liegt selbst die 5700 ohne XT vor der Radeon VII.
Ein erstes Anzeichen der Besserung?
Allerdings ist die Fields-Szene harmlos, was den Anspruch an die CPU betrifft im Gegensatz hierzu:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1184.html#post9890902

Ein Special hierzu würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## garfield36 (11. August 2019)

@*PCGH_Torsten*

Ich habe mir mal in PCGH 09/2019 die Verteilung I/O-Hub-Lanes des Gigabyte Aorus Extreme angesehen. Dort wird nur ein x4-Slot angeführt. Nun hat aber das Board auch noch einen x8-Steckplatz. Gibt es einen Grund warum dieser nicht angeführt wird?

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage, die vielleicht etwas simpel klingt. Was passiert eigentlich mit den restlichen Lanes, wenn man eine x1-Karte in einen x8 oder x4-PCIe-Steckplatz einbaut? Sind die nicht genutzten Leiungen dann anderweitig verfügbar? 

Konkret möchte ich beim Aorus Extreme eine NVMe Gen4 (an die CPU angebundene) SSD und zwei NVMe Gen3 SSDs einbauen. In die PCIe-Slots kommen eine PCIe3.0 Grafikkarte, die natürlich in den an die CPU angebundenen Steckplatz eingebau wird. Dazu kommen eine Sound- und eine TV-Karte, beide mit x1. SATA wird nicht verwendet. Gibt es bei dieser Konfiguration irgendwelche Einschränkungen. bei der Laneverteilung?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2019)

Der ×8 wird von der CPU versorgt und ist entsprechend bei den CPU-Lanes eingetragen.  Wenn man am ersten Slot 16 Lanes nutzen möchte, wird er aber deaktiviert.
Bei Einbau einer Karte mit weniger Lanes liegt der Rest des PCI-E-Links einfach brach. Vereinzelt gibt es Mainboards, bei denen ×4-Slots nur die hinteren zwei oder drei Lanes mit anderen Nutzern teilen. Dann kann man natürlich diese anderen Endpunkte aktivieren und zusätzlich eine ×1-Karte im ×4 betreiben, aber in diesem Test ist keine Platine mit derartigen Schaltungen vertreten.

Beim Einbau der vorgeschlagenen Konfiguration im Aorus Xtreme würden die SSDs mit voller Geschwindigkeit laufen, die Grafikkarte wird aber auf PCI-E 3.0 ×8 eingebremst, sobald eine der beiden ×1-Karten im zweiten (×8-)PEG verbaut wird. Außerdem wären zwei von sechs SATA-Ports deaktiviert. In allen anderen Platinen des Vergleichs wären die gewünschten Erweiterungen mit voller Grafikkartenanbindung möglich. (Beim Taichi passt es rein physisch aber nur, wenn man sich auf eine Dual-Slot-Grafikkarte beschränkt. Dafür sind hier dann mehr als vier SATA-Ports zusätzlich nutzbar.)


----------



## garfield36 (13. August 2019)

Okay, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Damit ist das Aorus Extreme für mich nicht brauchbar. Ich brauche neben dem GraKa-Slot mit 16 Leitungen noch zwei weitere Steckplätze. Da werden zwar nur  Karten mit x1 verwendet, aber das ist dann eben mit der Extreme nicht möglich. Werde dann wohl zum Aorus Master greifen. Hoffe, dass die neu implementierten Lüftermodi brauchbar sind. Denke da besonders an den Silentmodus.


----------



## garfield36 (13. August 2019)

Eine Frage, welche weiteren X570-Boards werden denn in PCGH 10/2019 getestet?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. August 2019)

MSI X570 Gaming Edge WIFI
Asrock X570 Pro4
und, wenn es endlich mal eintrifft,
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite


----------



## garfield36 (14. August 2019)

Danke für die Auskunft. Bin schon neugierig auf die neuen Tests. Auch wenn ich mich schon für das Aorus Master entschieden habe, welches heute kommen soll.


----------



## Mysterion (16. August 2019)

Ach stimmt, das Magazin gibt's ja auch noch...


----------



## Khabarak (24. August 2019)

Vor dem großen Leistungsvergleich Artikel wurde ja extra im Forum gefragt, welche CPU Tests man da noch ninzu nehmen könnte, um den Artikel interessanter zu machen.
Leider haben es die Intel 4000er CPUs nicht mit rein geschafft.
Wie damals schon erwähnt gibt es keine aktuellen Tests, mit denen man seine alte CPU noch wirklich einschätzen kann.
Ich hab hier zwei 4790er (eine mit, einer ohne K) und kann bei den ganzen Spielebenchmarks nicht mehr wirklich einordnen, wie die sich noch schlagen würden. Daher hatten mir ein paar Nutzer Damals zugestimmt, dass die "alten Hunde" als Vergleich nett wären.

Alles in allem kann man allerdings sagen, dass die PCGH Artikel endlich wieder in eine Region kommen, in der man sagen kann, dass sie mal wieder wirkliche Informationen und vor allem das liefern, was in den Überschriften auch angedeutet wird.
Weiter so, dann kann es vielleicht auch mal wieder bergauf gehen - sofern die Artikel nicht wieder in Allgemeinplätze und Werbeaussagen abdriften (Das markanteste Beispiel war der "Große Vergleich" zwischen G-Sync und Freesync, in dem absolut nichts verglichen wurde und nur Werbeaussagen drin standen).
Sowas brennt sich halt ins Gedächtnis.


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2019)

Mal kurz was zur 5700 non XT, Ihr habt ja das Problem mit dem schleifenden Lüfter.
Mein Exemplar war ebenfalls davon betroffen, es scheint wohl fertigungsbedingt zu sein und mit der fehlenden Backplate zusammen zu hängen.
Das Problem lässt sich jedoch sehr einfach lösen indem man den Lüfter rückseitig etwas löst, korrekt justiert und dann vernünftig anzieht. Der Lüfter war bei meiner sehr locker montiert.

Korrekt Messungen dazu würden mich dazu dann noch interessieren, also wie Laut der Blower mit den ~1800Umdrehungen dann ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. August 2019)

Hi Gurdi,

das sehen wir uns kommende Woche mal an. Bis dahin ist der Maximalwert der 5700 XT ja valide anwendbar (3,6 Sone bei ~2.100 RPM).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## garfield36 (20. September 2019)

Also mich hätte ja interessiert, wie es mit der Temperaturentwicklung bei der Matisse-Serie aussieht. Aber entweder habe ich das im Heft übersehen, oder ich habe die bestellte neue Lesebrille wirklich nötig.


----------

